# Isolating internet from lan in a organization



## tax_karin (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all,
Can someone help me about below question?

In a organiztion, some users need internet but some don't need. I have firewall in LAN, but I need secure way for protecting LAN so that I want isolating internet network in this organzation for some users. I want some methods for doing it for example a number of network artitectures or logical ways ....


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have a it is quite easy to do this. You just have to add a new rule that blocks internet access from the subnet range (or range of pc's within the subnet/network) to access the internet.


----------



## tax_karin (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for answering me, I know it. But I search some way like below link:
Introduction to Server and Domain Isolation

I want isolate internet from the network, physically. But I have some restrictions for example I want doing it with minimum cost and etc.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Well you already have a firewall so you don't need to buy anything else.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It takes more than a firewall to do isolation.

How you do it depends on the size of your organization.

At the smallest level you install managed switches and use port based vlans to isolate the hosts with internet from the hosts that don't.

At a larger scale you put a firewall between the isolated domain and basically the DMZ domain that contains the internet accessible hosts. They in turn go through a router to get to the internet.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It takes more than a firewall to do isolation.


He hasn't said what he wants to isolate. He's said some need internet and some don't... or at least isolate the internet from some users. Until he provides more specific details all he needs for what he wants is a firewall.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might want to review the link tax provided. His statement "I want isolate internet from the network, physically" is pretty clear


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep Firewall.


----------

